# 100l fish tank rebuild



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

hey everyone iv been rebuilding my 100l tank been doing a complete rebuild all the silicone has been removed.. heres some photos of what iv done so fair.

if anyone needs help with how to take the pains of glass apart i can help.

the last photos is were im keeping my fish and plants. not the best but they all seem to be doing fine.. *c/p*


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looking good . Keep up the good work.


----------

